# مُكَيِّف‏



## aurelien.demarest

،مساء الخير

.تعلمت الكلمة مُكَيِّف‏ وأشاء أن أعرف لو الكلمة إسم آلة
قرأت في هذا الموقع الشبكي أنها اِسْم الْفَاعِل أهي إسم آلة أيضا؟

شكرا سلفا
أوريليان


----------



## ayed

نعم، إنه اسم الآلة =مكيف=جهاز التكييف


----------



## aurelien.demarest

،شكرا يا عياد
إذن إنه اسم الآلة واِسْم الْفَاعِل في نفس الوقت؟
أوريليان


----------



## Mahaodeh

إنه على صيغة اسم الفاعل، أما العمل فهذا يعتمد على الجملة


----------



## aurelien.demarest

شكرا لمساعدتك


----------

